# best place to find aluminum channel



## RamblinRose (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone got any idea where to find aluminum E channel to make sliders for windows on cages? 
I would much rather buy them instead of making or cutting slots in wood for them, due to swelling of wood, thickness and weight of glass (not using plexy). 
Having a very hard time finding anything locally.
Thanks for any info/input.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 26, 2010)

where u live?


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 26, 2010)

Peoria Illinois


----------



## First Time Tegu (Mar 26, 2010)

Won't be able to help you with the aluminum but I can tell you the wood works perfectly fine. I have two 36"x18" glasses panels on my cage and have never had a problem with it. just put tape around the edges so it doesn't cut into the wood and you wont have any problems.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for suggestion. 
But I can have all edges of glass smoothed for little of nothing, as far as that goes, but I would still prefer to use the channels though. I think I found a place I can order them from in 6' aluminum lengths though. Was sure hoping to be able to just find some I could go pick up somewhere and not have to wait. I am very impatient. :doh 

I am trying to building a piano (furniture style look), not just box's.


----------



## Rudd (Mar 27, 2010)

I would go to a window/glass/door company. Easy. You could also look on Craigslist or in the news paper for old display cases (sometimes found on the back side of strip malls) and take the rail out of one.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 27, 2010)

Ya, been though "ALL" the above. with no luck, mainly due to fact that I am looking. If I wasn't, I'd see it everywhere. Just the way it always goes. :roll: 
$162.00 + added hardware would get me two of my 3 cages done from local glass specialty. 

Lucky though, I found a place to order just what I need, although not local.
But thanks for all the feedback. :-D


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 28, 2010)

RamblinRose said:


> Peoria Illinois


try ordering through OUTWATER PLASTICS. or as someone else suggested go to a glass shop


----------

